# Boston Globe 2013/14 winter forecast



## Nick (Dec 3, 2013)

http://www.boston.com/news/weather/weather_wisdom/2013/12/winter_2013-14_forecast_and_di.html

Meh



> The number of snow/ice events and their size tends to be clustered in years. Once a snowy pattern takes hold, they tend to stick for about 6 weeks. If an area falls into a snowless pattern, that tends to stick as well. Finally, last winter ended up being very snowy. It’s very unusual to have two back to back significantly above average snow years, so this winter, while certainly having some snow, isn’t likely to be one you’ll remember for the final numbers.


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 3, 2013)

Besides being weak in terms of meteorology, this a complete mis-understanding of how probability works.  David Epstein is the type who would get crushed at the casinos..... "Well I lost that time, so that increases my odds of winning next time!!"  It may be unusual to have back-to-back high snowfall years.  But having one last year does not in any way influence what will happen this year.


----------



## JDMRoma (Dec 3, 2013)

Last year was above average ? WTF I didn't think it was that good


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 3, 2013)

Last year was above average for Boston, and slightly below average in ski country.


----------



## Tin (Dec 3, 2013)

Logic...this forecast has none.


----------



## Bene288 (Dec 3, 2013)

Logic, the Boston Globe has little.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 3, 2013)

That paragraph is a forecast?  Sounds like the winter version of _"partly cloudy chance of showers"_ to me.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 4, 2013)

Mods, please move this to the WTF thread. Thx.


----------

